# tech talk in bayreuth



## Chickenfeed (22. September 2006)

hier können alle aus bayreuth und umgebung über ihre neuen fahrräder fachsimpeln. [( und vllt sich zum fahren verabreden)]aber auch techtalk ist erwünscht.

mfg
Richie


----------



## Pater Paranoia (25. September 2006)

Meine Dämpferaufnahme ist gebrochen...

xtechxtalkxtillxdeathx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (25. September 2006)

oh nein, dann musst du dir einen neue kaufen...

bei der gelegenheit...könnten unsere "tech talk profis"(sahnebrotrider, decolocsta,little devil) mal ein paar links für gute bikemailorder reinsetzen, danke!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (25. September 2006)

Aber welche Farbe passt am besten ??


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. September 2006)

am besten rosa, dass is nämlich total angesagt momentan in der mtb szene...
genauso angesagt: sog. porno brillen, blondierte haare, oakley generell und becks bier :kotz:


----------



## Pater Paranoia (25. September 2006)

Aber ich hab gehört, dass Schrauben in Gold jetzt voll porno sind.
Mal sehen.
Oder im Tigermuster. Au Ja. Buchsen in Tigermuster eloxiert


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. September 2006)

meinst du mit "buchsen" unterhosen? das is dann zuviel des guten..also im tigermuster meine ich.

man müsste styleberater oigen mal fragen..aber der übt bestimmt gerade 180° bzw. 90° to tailtap to handplant.
haha.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (26. September 2006)

Nein, sondern die Dinger, die man in den Dämpfer steckt, um die Schraube durchzuführen...

Welcher krasse Style würde denn allen Leuten gefallen ? Ich könnte sie aus Glas machen !


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. September 2006)

mensch pater..du hast es immer noch nicht verstandne

es geht darum gut zu fahren und nicht gutes material zu haben    


aaaahh soviel techtalk ironie halte ich nicht mehr aus..ich muss weg!!!!!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (27. September 2006)

WAS ? Fahren ? Mir hat noch nie jemand gesagt, dass es darum geht  

jetzt weiss ich auch, warum das alle in diesen Magazinen und Videos, die ich immer auswendig gelernt habe gemacht haben !!


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. September 2006)

ja, aber ist nicht so schlimm..du bist damit ja nicht alleine. aber du solltest auch nicht die stadt wechseln. auf nicht-bayreuther kann so ein verhalten schnell provozierend wirken. mich trifft ja auch immer der schlag wenn ich mal in bayreuth mit leuten fahren gehen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (28. September 2006)

ok ok etz werdet mal ernsthaft hier... 

Aber ich habe eine wirkliche frage die mich seit monaten nicht mehr schlafen lässt...ich möchte mir neue pedalen kaufen aber welche ausführung? lieber mit einen sog. "Ball bearing" was auch immer das ist oder mit "sealed bearing"...hö? kann mir das mal jemand verraten...das is zu viel des guten... 

Techtalk über alles!!!


----------



## decolocsta (29. September 2006)

Hey, geile Sache mit dem Thread..... 


Tech Talk und Richi?
das passt nicht in einen Satz, der Ironisch Unterton erschlägt einen förmlich 
Aber trotzdem geil.... 

Naja,
was gibts zu sagen, Pater kauf dir was gescheites ........
Evtl. kannste mein Big Hit in ca. 6 Monaten haben 
Also Frame, Dämpfer, 2 hinterräder Steuersatz. 

Lasst uns Tech Talken, juhuuuu......


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. September 2006)

hell yeah!

@ porsch

kauf dir ganz einfach die primo tenderizer aus magnesium mit den "schlechteren" lagern für 39 bei gs-bmx.com

die sind super!


----------



## OLB Phil (29. September 2006)

Keiner hat so viel Porn-gold am bike wie ich!!

Sag nur HEADLY / Alex SupraD in GOLD!

und etz das entscheidende und fährt auch noch damit   
und schranzt es ordemtlich nieder!

@all
fahr kommende woche gardasee / Riva
jemand von euch zeit oder unten?


@Pater schad dass mit deim hobel!


----------



## decolocsta (29. September 2006)

Supra fahr ich auf meinem Lake Jump Bike...


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. September 2006)

du hast nicht wirklcih eins oder?

 @ all..wo stellt ihr eigentlich eure vielen fahrräder hin..oder habt ihr alle so große garagen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (29. September 2006)

Ne hab keins, 
dachte das ist ein Tech Talk Fred und nicht ein schau mal wie lang mein Schwanz ist Fred..... 


Hab ne geile Garage, praktisch mein 2. zuhause....


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. September 2006)

hoch gepriesen sei der erfinder des TECH TALKS!


----------



## decolocsta (29. September 2006)

Wer ist das dann?

ich glaube Ferdinand Porsche, oder?


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. September 2006)

DU hast doch damals gesagt, dass ein bisschen tech talk nicht schaden kann!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (29. September 2006)

@ Deco: Bevor ich mir ein Speci kauf, erschieße ich mich lieber.

@ Phil: Ja, doof. Mal sehen, was man da machen kann. Evtl. bekomm ich es hin...

@ Chicken: xtechxtaxlkxundxwarmexmilchxmitxhonigxtillxdeathx


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. September 2006)

ja honig!!! aber die armen bienen..werden ja fuer unsere zwecke ausgenutzt..is das nicht schrecklich     

xveganxandxfallobstlerxtillxdeathx

un du weisst ja trveness schreibt man mit.....


----------



## Pater Paranoia (29. September 2006)

...unter Anderem mit v 

Ich bin Veganer der Stufe 12...ich esse nichts, was einen Schatten wirft !

XveganxisxweakX


----------



## decolocsta (29. September 2006)

Lol, muss grad lachen,

will keinen Markenkult betreiben oder so, 
aber einen Chaka, CMP oder was weiß ich was für einen Taiwan massenrahmen fahren der dir beim Bordsteinflippen gebrochen ist und dann solch lächerliche Sprüche ablassen.....*lachundindiehosepiss*
Schon mal ein gebrochenes Big Hit gesehen?

Naja, man sieht sich, oder wohl eher du meine Rücklichter, mit deinem Klapprad, dein CMP kannste ja noch als Gartenstuhl oder Skulptur verwenden *doppellach*

@Chickenfeed: du bist ja lange die Pike gefahren, sag mal, haste da beim einfedern knarzen vernommen?
Ich denk mal das ist normal, hab das auch bei meiner Boxxer, 
denke das da die Federn gegen das innere der Standrohre knallen oder so, deine erfahrung?


----------



## decolocsta (29. September 2006)

@Dirt_schnitzl

Ball Bearing sind mit Industielagern,

also es gibt 3 Lagerarten bei Pedalen:

Industrielager:

Vorteil:

robust
keine pflege nötig
unempfindlich

Nachteil:

wenn pfutsch dann pfutsch

Konuslager:



Vorteil:

leichter
robust
bei entsprechender pflege nahezu ewig haltbar


Nachteil:

Pflegebedürftig
Müssen gewartet werden
wartung Zeitintensiv

Gleitlager


werden meist ergänzend zu den oben genannten Systemen verwendet, brauche da nix weiter aufschreiben, da gibt es nicht viel zu sagen....
Besser ist es im Prinzip wenn keien Gleitlager mit am Start sind, oft wird kombiniert, z.B. innen Industrielager aussen ein Gleitlager, keine großen Nachteile oder Vorteile, evtl. Gewicht.

Günstige und in meinen Augen sehr wertige Pedale sind das:

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...502&cid=060924140549&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1


----------



## Pater Paranoia (30. September 2006)

Deco peilt in dem Thread nix, aber auch garnix 

Ich will lieber ein Fünftrad. Dann geht was. Mit tollen Teilen.

xtechtalkxtillxdeathx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (30. September 2006)

Tech Talk?
Wenn keiner mehr was beizutragen hat, dann eben nicht....

Pater langweilt, null peilung vom fahren, null peilung von Technik aber hier den Ranger raushängen lassen....komm geh bitte...

Nicht 1 Beitrag von dir in diesem Thread war auch nur ansatzweiße konstruktiv oder interessant.....Träumer!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. September 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Tech Talk?
> Wenn keiner mehr was beizutragen hat, dann eben nicht....
> 
> Pater langweilt, null peilung vom fahren, null peilung von Technik aber hier den Ranger raushängen lassen....komm geh bitte...
> ...



Pater kann nach hause gehen!  
Na wenigstens sind die Haare jetzt kurz, jetzt schaut er aus wie ein Mensch


----------



## decolocsta (30. September 2006)

Verhält sich jedoch weiter wie ein am Gehirn Operierter Mutant...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (30. September 2006)

Ihr seid so geil, Jungs.

Danke, dass ihr an diesem Thread so schön mitbastelt, ihr seid die Könige !


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. September 2006)

@deco
ja, pike fahr ich seit 2 jahren fast

die eine is mir weggebrochen die andere hab ich dann rekla bekommen...hält bis jetzt

aber knirschen oder sowas hör ich nix..sind aber halt auch total unterschiedliche gabeln.

also kA


----------



## decolocsta (30. September 2006)

Dank lieber dir selber,

50% der Posts in diesem Thread entstammen ja immerhin deinen kleinen fingerchen.... 

Wenn du nach sinnvollen Beiträgen zu Technischen Problemen und lösungen suchst wird dir hier sicher gerne weitergeholfen, schreibst du jedoch weiter
deinen geistigen DünnSchi$$ hier nieder dann lebe weiterhin damit hier nicht mit liebe überschüttet zu werden....


----------



## decolocsta (30. September 2006)

@Chicken

ne, hast mich falsch verstanden, ich habe auch die Pike, und die macht halt diese geräusche und die Boxxer macht genau die gleichen....

Also falls du das jetzt so verstanden hast das ich ne Boxxer habe und dich gefragt habe ob deine Pike so geräusche macht wie meine Pike (sorry für das konfuse schreiben )

Du fährst ja deine Pike warsch. auf 95mm und mit geschlossenem Motion Control, was erklären könnte das deine keinen mux macht, keine Ahnung....

Bei mir hört sich das echt teilweiße richtig ******** an, aber naja, funzen tut sie auf jeden Fall göttlich...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (30. September 2006)

Deco steigt auch jetzt noch nicht dahinter


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. September 2006)

So,
hat jeder mal hier etwas durchfall abgelassen, jetzt aber bitte nur noch xtechxtalkxtoxthexfullestx bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (30. September 2006)

@deco
sry war gestern saufen
haha

ja ne keine geraeusche und what the hell is motion control...?? und ja ich fahr die 95mm
hab mir auch haertere federn bestell weil die mir bei landungen ins flache oft durchschlaegt.


----------



## decolocsta (30. September 2006)

Motion Control ist sowas wie Lock out mit Blow off Ventil wo bei 550kg belastung alle Kanäle öffnet, bei Streetern sehr beliebt, weil die das Teil zumachen, die Gabel 100% starr ist und nur bei den krassesten sachen Federt....

Aber erst seit 06 Serie....


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Oktober 2006)

achso jaja ich ho scho so a 06er gabel..ach mich nervt des wenn des total starr is und dann irgenwann anfängt zu federn...
ho ich scho mal ausprobiert des id e goldene ding dou über dem lockout.....totaler schmarrn!


----------



## Reitermaniac (6. Oktober 2006)

hi hab mal ne frage welche vorteile bringen mir stahl/ölfeder ?


----------



## decolocsta (6. Oktober 2006)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> hi hab mal ne frage welche vorteile bringen mir stahl/ölfeder ?




Was fürn Ding 

bitte genauer....

ölfeder?


----------



## Reitermaniac (6. Oktober 2006)

sowas z.b.
Manitou Swinger Coil SPV 3-way
für nen freerider oder einen downhiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (6. Oktober 2006)

stabiler, besseres anspruchsverhalten und nochmal STABILER. aber dafür schwerer is aber an nem freerider oder dhler nebensächlich


----------



## decolocsta (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich verstehe immernoch nicht, naja, fangen wir von vorne an.

es gibt 2 Systeme:

Coil/Stahlfeder

Air/Luftdämpfer

Im Prinzip ist es geschmackssache, du kannst beide Systeme bedenkenlos im DH/FR Bereich einsetzen, Luftdämpfer werden gegen ende sehr Progressiv und haben ein etwas höheres Losbrechmoment, sind aber gut 400Gramm udn mehr leichter als ein Stahlfeder Dämpfer, ein weiterer Vorteil ist das du diese Perfekt auf dein Gewicht abstimmen kannst, per Luftdruck.
Als Nachteil sollte aufgeführt werden das ein Luftdämpfer keine Notlaufeigenschaften hat, sprich wenn er dir unterm Fahren kaputt geht kannste nur noch im eingefedertem Zustand fahren, bei einem Coil besteht dieses Problem nicht.

Ein Stahlfederdämpfer spricht früher an, und ist eher Linear durch den Federweg hindurch, wobei neuere Dämpfer wie der DHX oder der Swinger ab dem 4 Way ein Bottom Out haben das die Progression gegen ende sehr erhöt und so dem Durchschlagen entgegen wirkt, ich persönlich finde das Federungsverhalten schöner, aber das ist geschmackssache.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2006)

Tip: Kauf dir am besten des wo du keinerlei Luft reinpumpen mußt 

G.


----------



## decolocsta (6. Oktober 2006)

Hm?
Begründung?

Ich finde Systeme wie beim DHX, 5th Element, Swinger oder Rocco genial wo die Druckstufe über Luft eingestellt wird, da haste halt einen gut funktionierenden Durchschlagschutz ohne erkennbaren Nachteil...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2006)

Weil es ohne genauso funktioniert.
Weil man ohne nicht ständig überprüfen muß ob es noch paßt.
Weil man keine Dämpferpumpe braucht.
Weil des nur ein Gimmick für schlechte Rahmenkonstrucktionen ist.
Weil des dann das Anfälligste an einem Öl/Stahlfederdämpfer ist und wenn man es nicht hat, fährt man mit einem Risiko weniger.
Weil es sich echt schlecht anhört wenn´s defekt ist 
Also weil die Lebensdauer von einem Vanilla RC einfach in der Regel das mehrfache eines DHX Dämpfers beträgt............
Des zeug gibts nur weil´s der Markt so will net weiol es Vorteile hat.


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. Oktober 2006)

und weil es leute gibt, die mit ihrem material nicht richtig fahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2006)

Hei Tschikken,
würdest du den Sprung am Buchstein für die Dvd nommal machen oder bist du schon vernünftiger?
Wennst du Spv oder Dhx Streben an deinem Rad hinten hast darfste auch Strebenluftdruckstufen progressivieren  

G.


----------



## decolocsta (6. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weil es ohne genauso funktioniert.
> Weil man ohne nicht ständig überprüfen muß ob es noch paßt.
> Weil man keine Dämpferpumpe braucht.
> Weil des nur ein Gimmick für schlechte Rahmenkonstrucktionen ist.
> ...




Ich schätz deine Post im Forum immer sehr, und dein Fachwissen zeug immer von großer Erfahrung, hier muss ich dir jedcoh in einigen Punkten wiedersprechen.

nähmlich in diesen:




> Weil es ohne genauso funktioniert.
> Weil man ohne nicht ständig überprüfen muß ob es noch paßt.
> Weil man keine Dämpferpumpe braucht.



Ich hatte bis jetzt: 2x4Way, 6way, DHX 5.0, DHX 5.0 Air, 3-way Air

Bei keinem dieser Dämpfer konnte ich auch nur die geringste Lufteintweichung feststellen, alle absolut Druckstabil.
Ob es ohne genauso gut funktioniert sei dahingestellt, es ist nunmal möglich ne weichere Feder mit viel SAG zu fahren ohne schnell durchzuschlagen.
In der Regel hast du Recht, wenn der Rahmen durchfacht konstruiert ist, erhöht sich die Progressivität eh gegen Ende des Federwegs jedoch hat man mit einem Luftunterschützten Stahldämpfer einfach mehr Reserven.
Es ist numal eine konsequente und sinnvolle Weiterentwicklung.

Aber der Vanilla RC ohne PPD ist und bleibt einer der besten Dämpfer, was das Ansprechverhalten angeht, im Dh Bike ganz vorne dabei auf meiner List of Fame...

In den andere Punkten gebe ich dir Recht...

Noch ein Punkt auf der + Seite fällt mir gerade ein, beim Vanilla z.B. hast du ja genauso Stickstoff im Ausgleichsbehälter, den Druck kannst du nicht anpassen und auch nicht prüfen, was einen Service unabdingbar macht zumindest über Jahre, bei Luftsystemen kannst du jederzeit den Druck variieren, was einem die Möglichkeit gibt auch mal einen Service selber zu machen, oder auch nur einen Ölwechsel, das kann man beim Vanilla z.B. nicht, desweiteren kannst du beim DHX z.B. das Pro Pedal effektiv einstellen oder sogar komplett deaktivieren, deim Vanilla PPD ist die nicht möglich was den Dämpfer im Vergleich zum normalen Vanilla sehr unsensibel macht.

Auf Plattform Systeme möchte ich z.B. im Touren Enduro nicht verzichten und die funktionieren bei Luftunterstützten systemen einfach besser...


----------



## Reitermaniac (6. Oktober 2006)

is es sinnvoll in en ghost ert5500 eine stahl feder rein zu basteln oder is es nur schlichtweg doof?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2006)

@Dec....:Vom Prinzip her muß ich dir schon auch recht geben.
Habe ja selber im Switch einen SPV Dämpfer 
Aber einer meiner Grunprinzipien ist doch das einfachste voll funktionierende System zu bevorzugen.

Da hast du aber eine ganz schöne Auswahl an Dämpfern durchprobiert.
Wenn ich jetzt mit der Voraussetzung das ich ständig wechseln will, oder des Zeug net ständig im Gebrauch habe, sehen würde, dann würde ich wohl anders denken.
Aber bei mir muß des Zeug nach 100000 Bikeparkhöhen(=tiefen)metern auch ohne große Pflege und Service funktionieren.
Und des bringen die Generationen der SPV´s und DHX´s "noch" net.
Aber die Entwicklung bleibt ja net stehen 

G. 

PS: 100000Hm´s hat mein Vanilla schon lange überschritten, wahrscheinlich schon vor mehr als einem Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2006)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> is es sinnvoll in en ghost ert5500 eine stahl feder rein zu basteln oder is es nur schlichtweg doof?



Schlichtweg doof ist es net.
Aber wenn des was drinn ist noch, oder überhaupt, funktioniert gibts doch keinen Grund zu wechsel!

G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (6. Oktober 2006)

da muss ich dir recht geben  
ok danke für euren rat leude ihr seid spitze


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hei Tschikken,
> würdest du den Sprung am Buchstein für die Dvd nommal machen oder bist du schon vernünftiger?
> Wennst du Spv oder Dhx Streben an deinem Rad hinten hast darfste auch Strebenluftdruckstufen progressivieren
> 
> G.



generell würde ich den natuerlich ncohmal machen..aber ich hab keine bremsen am fahrrad und ich werde auch keine mehr dranbauen.


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. Oktober 2006)

und nachdem ich jetzt schon den leuten da die zweite mail geschrieben habe ohne antwort hab ich eh keine lusts mehr dafür zu filmen..und mein eigenes video kommt demnächst raus


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2006)

Ja, hab ich vom Carre gehört das du gar keine Bremse mehr hast. 

G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Oktober 2006)

keine bremsen!!!!
is das nich bissi waghalsig?


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. Oktober 2006)

ich fahr damit ja nur street und skatepark, da stellt das kein problem dar.


----------



## Reitermaniac (8. Oktober 2006)

na dann weil im downhill oder freeride wäre das irgendwie problematisch


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Oktober 2006)

stimmt...mir sind meistens schon die "downhills" von meiner haustür in die stadt zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (9. Oktober 2006)

hehe  notfalls muss dir halt nen hang suchen und denn hoch rollen bis du stehst


----------



## Reitermaniac (9. Oktober 2006)

oder einfach nur gute schuhsolen haben


----------



## decolocsta (9. Oktober 2006)

oder einfach Bremsen dranmachen


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Oktober 2006)

geht irgendie nicht weil mein lenker so tief ist und ich die bremshebel so weit innen fahre dann geht das am oberrohr an bei barspins..naja was solls


----------



## Reitermaniac (9. Oktober 2006)

hmm ich könnt emcih mit dme gedanken nicht anfreunden


----------



## decolocsta (9. Oktober 2006)

Jo, ich denke das haben wir langsam aber sicher geklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Oktober 2006)

bekomm demnächst endlich mein eigenes fullface


----------



## decolocsta (10. Oktober 2006)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> bekomm demnächst endlich mein eigenes  fullface




 schon wieder Ferien?

Na und?

Ob du jetzt dein Full Face hast oder noch gesichtslos durch die Gegend rennst interessiert nicht und hat nix in diesem Thread verloren.....


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Oktober 2006)

ok


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Oktober 2006)

genau und schwuchteln aus pegnitz wolln ma hier net! wahrscheinlich haste dein rad beim claudio gekauft hahahaha claudio!


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Oktober 2006)

ne der hat keine ghost ich habs in auerbach gekauft...


----------



## decolocsta (10. Oktober 2006)

Lol, immer mit der
Ruhe....
Reitermaniac ist einsichtig und verdient nicht ganz so hart geflamed zu werden 


PS: Auerbach ist Gay


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Oktober 2006)

ichw eis das auerbach gay is aber dort bekomm icha uf jedes bike 15- 20% und auf den rest auch


----------



## decolocsta (10. Oktober 2006)

Warsch. rechnet er vorher 15-20% drauf um dir den Eindruck zu vermitteln das er es für dich billiger macht....lol.....


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Oktober 2006)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> ichw eis das auerbach gay is aber dort bekomm icha uf jedes bike 15- 20% und auf den rest auch



bestimtm weil du so gut fährst


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Oktober 2006)

haha ihr seid scho witzig -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (10. Oktober 2006)

Komm, mach dich locker.....


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Oktober 2006)

ja ich finds halt nur ******* das sich welche über jemanden lsutig machen der erst seit 1 jahr fährt und es halt noch net so gut kann es is doch netd er welt untergang das ich net so champs bin iwe ihr...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahre auch net so gut, macht aber nix.
Gleichgewicht behalten klappt schon ganz gut  und ab und an krieg ich sogar nen Hochstarter hin, aber leider eher selten nen Endo... 

@Reitermaniac: Ich nehme mal an, dass du trotz deiner "bescheidenen" Fahrkenntnisse trotzdem sehr viel Spaß hast, oder? Hier im Forum findet sich immer einer, der besser fährt, als der andere, aber es findet sich nur eine Königin!


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Oktober 2006)

ja schon spaß machts auch nur dachte ich das sich die leute im forum net alle so an die gurgel gehen...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (10. Oktober 2006)

So is das hier in Bayreuth.

Alle hassen sich. Ausser Deco und Phone.

Aber alle hassen den Chicken. Weil der is untrve und ein Poser.

Und da ich eh nur Kacke schreib (und fahr), werd ich gleich mitgehasst.


Und am geilsten is immernoch der xtechxtalkxinxbayreuthx


----------



## decolocsta (11. Oktober 2006)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:


> So is das hier in Bayreuth.
> 
> Alle hassen sich. Ausser Deco und Phone.
> 
> ...




Was will der schon wieder 

Hier hasst niemand niemanden, deine bescheuerten Posts gehen mir so derbe auf den Sack, du hast hier nix verloren, keiner mag dich, kapiers...!

Und kein Mensch hat die Bikeskills vom Reitermaniac in den Dreck gezogen, jeder fährt so wie es ihm Spaß macht.

Und versuch nicht den Richie so derb in den Arsch zu kriechen da kommt mir die Galle hoch:kotz:


----------



## Reitermaniac (11. Oktober 2006)

so nu hab ich mal ne frage was kann des sein das bei jeder pedal umdrehung mein bike tut wie ein Panzer


----------



## decolocsta (11. Oktober 2006)

Lol,

wenn du das evtl. etwas näher erleutern könntest?


----------



## Reitermaniac (11. Oktober 2006)

nehmen wir mal an ich terete in die pedalen und mache 1 umdrehung dann kommen 5-10 laute knackser 
genau genug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Oktober 2006)

Niemand mag mich, nur weil ich lieber still fahren gehe, anstatt über Technik zu talken.

...isch schäme misch !


xtechxtalkxtillxdeathx


----------



## decolocsta (12. Oktober 2006)

@Reitermaniac

nein, nicht genau genug, aber ich versuche es....

-Prüfen ob das Pedal locker ist, Pedalgewinde fetten
-Prüfen ob das Innenlager fest ist und auch unbedingt
 gut fetten.

Falls es noch knarzt:

-neue Pedale kaufen oder die Lager warten
-neues Innenlager kaufen.

hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Oktober 2006)

ok werde das mal machen


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. Oktober 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> @Reitermaniac
> 
> nein, nicht genau genug, aber ich versuche es....
> 
> ...





na klar hauptsache neue teile kaufen..typisch bayreuth(er)!!!

oh mien pedal hat einen kratzer..was kann ich nur tuen...

neue kaufen!!!!!!!


----------



## decolocsta (12. Oktober 2006)

Wenn du genau lesen würdest stehen da genug alternativen zum Neukauf, wenn jedoch das Lager putt ist und es sich nicht um ein Konuslager handelt kannste nicht mehr die Welt machen.....

Gehe aber schwer davon aus das nix kaputt ist....

Hör bitte mit deinem scheiss typisch Bayreuther geschwafel auf.


----------



## OLB Phil (12. Oktober 2006)

Tach ja verpöhnt mich.......
aber

wie siehts mit kommendem so aus oko fahren?
könnter alle mal eure mühlen schrotten um wieder was für euren super tech-talk zu tun.

(ausser chicken natürlich, weil aus besagten gründen ungut bergab)

also rafft euch mal auf! lift läuft nur noch bis 29.10.06!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Oktober 2006)

würde gerne nur mein helm is nich da und das bike wird dafür nich ausreichend federweg haben und ich bin nich so begabt und meine eltern lassne mich da net allein hin grml ich hasse es


----------



## decolocsta (12. Oktober 2006)

Wenn 140mm FW nicht genug sind frag ich mich was dann das Einsatzgebiet deines Rades ist..?
Wir reden vom Oko nicht von der Rampage...


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Oktober 2006)

ok da mit wäre 1 problem von vielen gelöst...


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Oktober 2006)

decolocsta ichw ar mal so frech und hab mir mal deine bikes in deiner gallerie angeguckt und da stellt sich mir 2 frage
1. die bikes kosten doch ein vermögen?
2. kommst du eigentlich dazu die alle auszufahren?


----------



## decolocsta (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab nur 2....

die anderen hatte ich mal.

Ja, ich komme dazu die auszufahren, da ich jeden Tag fahre....


----------



## OLB Phil (12. Oktober 2006)

also dann!

wer kommt etz am so an ochsenkopf?

@deco dann kannst dein big hit mal ordentlich "fahren" oder is dir oko net hart genug??? zeig dir da scho was nettes für die GROSSEN


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. Oktober 2006)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> würde gerne nur mein helm is nich da und das bike wird dafür nich ausreichend federweg haben und ich bin nich so begabt und meine eltern lassne mich da net allein hin grml ich hasse es



wie alt bist du?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. Oktober 2006)

Phil versteht als einziger, der nicht eingeweiht war, warum es diesen Threat gibt 

KAnn leider net, meine dumme Aufnahme is immernoch putt, weil sie unter meiner Fettleibigkeit kollabiert ist.
Aber der Herbst in BT ist ja noch lange.


----------



## decolocsta (13. Oktober 2006)

@Pater

Mensch kleiner, komm mal von deinem Film runter, du brauchst nicht in jedem Post wiederholen das du im bilde bist über den ironisch gemeinten Hintergrund dieses Threads, ich bin es auch, jedcoh ist es mir schei$$ egal, ich nutze ihn für meine Zwecke, was andere machen geht mir am Sattel vorbei.

@Phil

Ne, lass mal gut sein, Oko ist was für Kinder, hab mein Biggi vorne und hinten extra hart abgestimmt zum streeten und posen, bei einem normalen Street Cruiser schauen einen zu wenig Leute an darum musste was großes her.


----------



## OLB Phil (13. Oktober 2006)

Also etz ma ohne Ironie:

Kommt etz wer mit an Oko oder wie?

Strecki is echt fett und für jeden was dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (13. Oktober 2006)

@Deco....du hast ja keine Ahnung  
CHICKEN IST SELLOUT UND EIN POSER !!!


----------



## Reitermaniac (13. Oktober 2006)

chicken bin 15   seht ihr das problem?


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. Oktober 2006)

*ALLE BAYREUTHER SIND POSER

RUMSTEHEN UND WURZELN SCHLAGEN SUCKS*


----------



## decolocsta (13. Oktober 2006)

@Reitermaniac

Ich seh in deinem Alter kein problem, werde dir auch weiterhin helfen wenn ich kann....

so ich geh jetzt mal ne Runde rumstehen, evtl. auch die eine oder andere Wurzel schlagen....


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. Oktober 2006)

x5uckxd1cksxl1k3x4xb1tchxt1llxdeathx4xl1f3xuxh0mo5xn0xon3xc4nx****xw1thx1cbxm0f0x****xU!x


----------



## Pater Paranoia (14. Oktober 2006)

Werd mal lieber Straight Edge.


----------



## decolocsta (14. Oktober 2006)

Und du nimm mal lieber wieder dein Methadon Programm auf...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. Oktober 2006)

Ziemlich geil hier, voll lustig...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (15. Oktober 2006)

Methadonprogramm ? Ich bitte dich, sowas arbeiterhaftes wie H ist nicht mein Stil.
Bin da eher ein Freund von Koks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (15. Oktober 2006)

Dann kannst du ja ne Priese von meinem Schwanz ziehen...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (15. Oktober 2006)

Deine ungewaschenen 5 cm will ich nicht der leichtbekleideten Wuchtbrumme aus deiner Gallerie wegnehmen.
Und ich habe gesagt, TEUERE Drogen.


----------



## decolocsta (15. Oktober 2006)

Shit, du hast es mir gegeben,
du bist der neue Pöbel Meister....

..ich dein Untertan, avel Pater dem Gerechten...


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Oktober 2006)

tote hose hier was?


----------



## decolocsta (22. Oktober 2006)

ja..........


----------



## freerider601 (22. Oktober 2006)

is ja voll was geboten bei euch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (22. Oktober 2006)

Bedank dich bei einigen Mitgliedern die auf biegen und brechen diesen Thread ****en wollen, allen vorran der kleine Pater....


----------



## freerider601 (22. Oktober 2006)

Hä?


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Oktober 2006)

er meint die leute die irgend nen schmarrn rein schreiben der net in den thread passt


----------



## Pater Paranoia (22. Oktober 2006)

Ich zitiere einen großen Philosophen und Vordenker:

"Das geht mir am Sattel vorbei"


----------



## decolocsta (24. Oktober 2006)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:


> Ich zitiere einen großen Philosophen und Vordenker:
> 
> "Das geht mir am Sattel vorbei"




Schon mal gefragt warum keiner mit dir fahren will, ausser der Phil?
Wobei der das warsch. auch eher aus der not heraus macht....


----------



## Pater Paranoia (24. Oktober 2006)

Weil ich die Schei$$e nunmal garnicht rocke.


----------



## decolocsta (24. Oktober 2006)

Ne, sicher nicht,
weil du dich durch deine Art unbeliebt machst, nicht nur bei mir, denk mal drüber nach....

...hat auch nix mit Rocken zu tun, jeder soll so fahren wie es ihm spaß macht, wenn andere einen ausgrenzen weil man evtl. nicht am Rocken ist wie die, dann kann man auf solche "freunde" getrost verzichten.....


----------



## Pater Paranoia (24. Oktober 2006)

Rocker wie ich brauchen keine Freunde. Und haben solche für gewöhnlich auch nicht.


----------



## Reitermaniac (24. Oktober 2006)

ich bin zwar erst 15 aber ichw eis das man immer freunde braucht...


----------



## OLB Phil (24. Oktober 2006)

Also mich wundert gar nix mehr in bayreuth!!!!              
naja hauptsache die biker-comunity is sich einig!
is halt doch Individualsport.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (25. Oktober 2006)

fakt ist alle bayreuther ham nen hau!

aber was anders

suche einen freerider der was aushaelt fuer max 1500 
hat jemand was da? ihr habt doch alle soviel räder!!


----------



## Reitermaniac (25. Oktober 2006)

1. hab nur 1
2. is nich mal nen freerider
3. hätte cih gern auch einen


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Oktober 2006)

bitte nur antworten die mich interessieren


----------



## decolocsta (26. Oktober 2006)

das gilt auch für dich


----------



## Bayer (26. Oktober 2006)

genau sowas sucht der anselm zur zeit auch


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Oktober 2006)

@ bayer

na rate mal für wen ich suche ;-)


so wer hier nochmal blödsinn schreibt kriegts mit mir zu tun..besonders du deco-muschi!


----------



## Bayer (26. Oktober 2006)

ajo naja im bikemarkt ist schon einiges interessantes drin, dacht im ersten moment du willst dir ein zulegen...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (27. Oktober 2006)

Chicken, du bist doch sogar zu blöd, nen Stift, wenn du ihn fünfmal hochwirfst, zweimal zu fangen...  

Aber dafür schön straight edge


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Oktober 2006)

na und?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (28. Oktober 2006)

ich hab ne frage hab meine gabel ausbauen müssen um was zu reparieren und hab sie wieder rein aber ich kann so fest anziehen wie ich will hab aber trotzdem das gefühl das es nich mehr so steif wie vorher is... wie kann das sein?


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Oktober 2006)

tja, wenn man etwas zu oft raus und reinsteckt (schaft) dann is das irgendwann halt nicht mehr so steif wie am anfang


----------



## decolocsta (28. Oktober 2006)

@Richie

Hoffe das meinst du nicht ernst, den das ist Bullshit

@Reitermaniac

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du den Steuersatz nicht richtig eingestellt hast, du musst erstmal die obere Ahedkappenschraube so anziehen das kein Spiel mehr vorhanden ist, das testet man am besten indem man im Stand die Vorderbremse zieht und das Rad vor und zurückschiebt, dann immer die obere schraube ne 1/4 umdreheung weiter zumachen bis kein Spiel mehr da ist.
Danach kannst du den Vorbau richtig gerade stellen und die seitlichen Vorbau Schrauben festmachen.


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Oktober 2006)

wenn ich mein steuersatz angezogen hab, kann ich meinen vorbau gar nicht mehr bewegen..naja is auch materiell bedingt


----------



## Reitermaniac (28. Oktober 2006)

ok mal ausprobiren


----------



## Pater Paranoia (20. November 2006)

Tech-update: hab die Dämpferaufnahme endlich repariert.
Warum sind Schrauben und Kleinzeug aus dem Baumarkt eigentlich
-billiger
-anscheinend gleichwertig
-dazu geeignet, mich wieder posenderweise durch die Innenstadt schlängeln zu lassen
-10 mal so trve ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2006)

Geh sterben


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. November 2006)

Warum denn so böse, lieber Sascha ?
Sitzt dir etwa ein Furz krumm ?


----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2006)

Nö, eigentlich nicht......
Aber was geht mich deine Dämpferaufnahme an?
Der Rahmen ist ein haufen Alu Schrott, da würde ich keinen Cent reinstecken, desweiteren werde ich sicher keine konstruktiven Beiträge zu deinem Zeug abgeben, ist ja auch nicht unbedingt deine Art gewesen, oder?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. November 2006)

Hey, du, ich fide das total ignorant und so, ich will nur techtalken, und du machst hier so nen Mist, ey.
Find ich echt nich gut.
Dann beleidigst du noch meinen Rahmen und so, ey, echt, das find ich total bedenklich, Gehts dir nicht gut ?
Dann natwortest du noch voll auf was, wo du sagst, es geht dich nix an...das versteh ich so irgendwie nicht.

Lass uns drüber reden...is ja auch irgendwie Techtalk.

btw: Aluschrott, nicht Alu Schrott.

Edit: Mir tut das mit den voll unkostruktiven Posts echt auch voll leid. Wir machen das ja alles nur für den Sport selber, weil wir das so lieben. Sorry, echt ey !


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. November 2006)

ja man wir sind doch alle eine szene und so..wir gehören doch zusammen man!

straight techt talk edge! xXx


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. November 2006)

Eben ! Danke, mann, dass du das so schön auf den Punkt gebracht hast ! One Love, One Scene, One Family !


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. November 2006)

and one good rider (haha)


----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2006)

ey jo, is ja allet fürn sport kinnas, lass uns mal hier so ne, also ja genau....

Ignorant? ich? ja, muss dir recht geben, ist ja auch gut so, oder?
sonst würde ich mich ja mit so Nasen wie dir ernsthaft auseinandersetzen, ne brise Ignoranz verschaft mir ein kleinen wenig Abstand.....

Und ja, dein Rahmen ist Aluschrott, sonst wäre er ja nicht putt, oder?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. November 2006)

Eben. Ein Sport ! Wir sollten zusammenstehen. Dann können DIE uns nichts !
Da ist Ignoranz voll fehl am Platz.
One Love-One Talk

Der Rahmen is ja wieder ganz


----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2006)

Ein Sport?  


wuhahahahahaha, lach, lol, rofl.....

Jeder geht seinen eigenen Weg so schauts doch aus, der Richie hast Leute wie mich, ich hasse Leute wie die die in den letzten 6 Monaten wie Unkraut aus dem Boden schiessen (Hardtail City Poser Kids), du hast dich selber, Bmxer hassen die Holzhacker Grobmotoriker die zuhauf rumfahren, also was ein Sport? lol.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. November 2006)

Ja, ich habe mich. Und dass du jemanden haßt, das finde ich nciht gut. Wir sind doch alle eine Szene. Hucker und Styler, Poser und TrveTalker, Bmxer und Holzhacker können doch friedlich zusammen Sessions riden.

ONE SCENE !


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. November 2006)

jo man so seh ich das auch! man hauptsache wir kämpen alle für die demokratie!

one frame, one fork and two wheels!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. November 2006)

Genau ! Du sprichst mir so aus der Seele.

ONE BAR - ONE SADDLE 

(Damit will cih natürlich nicht die Trialer ausschließen - One scene !!!)


----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2006)

Ja, das ist doch Supi, dann fahrt doch alle zusammen, ich brauch das nicht, ich fahre nur mit Leuten wo es mich Bockt, und Richie, sei bitte vorsichtig, der leibe Pater ist vllt. nicht in der Geistigen Lage deine Ironie zu verstehen, am ende steht er noch vor deiner Haustür und will mit dir fahren...


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. November 2006)

ne man ich mein das ernst...


one chain and no brakes 

ok wir sind uns hoffentlich alle einig, dass die bremsenfahrer die scene beschmutzen diesem "scum" können wir keinen einhalt gebieten!


----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2006)

Ja, hab meinen DHler auch schon befreit von diesem Dreck...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. November 2006)

Natürlich bin ich in der geistigen Lage.
Richie und ich kennen uns zwar nicht persönlich, aber wir vertreten doch ziemlich genau den selben gedanken von einer vereinten Szene !

Richie, wir müssen uns mal treffen, auf n Bier oder ne Runde Violent Dancing !


----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2006)

Glaub mir der Richie ist weitaus weniger von dir angetan als du dir wünschen würdest, k.a. warum, aber denke er kann Arschkriecher genausowenig leiden wie ich, aber will dir nicht die Illusion nehmen....


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. November 2006)

Na, dann eben keine Szene. In meinem Herzen mag ich euch trotzdem alle.

Dann müssen wir eben weiter techtalken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2006)

Till Dead?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. November 2006)

Sogar till deaTH !


----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2006)

Ne, das wäre mir ne Nummer zu Krass, Dead reicht mir aus.


Mal im ernst, wo soll bitte sowas wie zusammenhalt entstehen?
Der Richie immer am heulen weil im Skillmäßig keiner nahekommt, du nur am Arschkriechen, der Phil eh er größte Hater in ganz Bayreuth, die ganzen kleinen witzfiguren die auf den coolen Trend aufsteigen wollen und was ganz wichtig ist das alle andere auffassungen vom Biken haben, mir gibt trixen in der City nix, leuten wie dem Richie ist der Wald voll langweilig.....

Aber es geht trotzdem irgendwie, ich fahre voll gern mal ne Runde mit dem Oigen durch die Stadt usw. obwohl wir versch. Auffassungen vom Biken haben, das liegt aber daran das wir uns gegenseitig respektieren und uns nicht anpissen wegen versch. Ansichten, wenn wir alle lernen würden die anderen zu aktzeptieren für das was sie sind und tun, keine Ansprüche erheben würden sondern einfach froh wären im kollektiv unterwegs zu sein wäre das ein Schritt in Richtung Community.
Ich will nicht nur auf andere zeigen, ich bin auch nicht fehlerfrei....

Just my 50 Ostpfennig


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. November 2006)

Ich fühle mich so schmotzig, weil ich immer krieche.


----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2006)

Dann lass es halt endlich mal, würde deinen Charakter deutlich an Sympatiezuwachs meinerseits bringen...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. November 2006)

Wenn ich schreibe, dass mich das extrem freuen würde...wäre das kriechen ?

...jedenfalls gelogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2006)

Wäre mir persönlich egal ob es dich freuen würde oder nicht, gibt mir so rein gar nix....


----------



## Reitermaniac (21. November 2006)

muss hier zu deco halten
1. wald rulz
2. die ganzen möchtegern regen auf

Und bitte führt euch nicht mehr wie ein altes ehepaar auf


----------



## OLB Phil (21. November 2006)

@ deco

HALLLLOOOOO?????? was is mit mir?????


----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2006)

Was soll mit dir sein, hab doch meine Meinung kund getan...

Aber Ok, werde es hier schnell ausführen was mich zu dieser Meinung bewegt, erstmal vorneweg, hab nix gegen dich persönlich, kenne dich dafür nicht gut genug, jedoch ist das was ich von dir kenne absolut unsimpatisch.
An den einen Tag fährt man zusammen und unterhält sich, am nächsten als ich und mein Kumpl uns mit dem Stefan R. unterhalten und du dazustößt hältst du es nicht mal für nötig meinen gruß zu erwidern sondern unterhältst dich so mit dem Stefan als ob er alleine dastehen würde, das war kein Einzelfall, war oft genug so das du so getan hast als ob du mich nicht siehst, sogar beim aller ersten mal als ich dich kennengelernt hab und dir in freundschaft die hand gereicht hab hat man dir angesehen das du lang überlegen musstest den gruß zu erwidern, hab nie verstanden warum, hab dir nie was getan.
Und da ich eh ne Abneigung gegen Menschen die auf der Strasse so tun als ob sie einen nicht sehen hast du dich dadurch zu einer unsympatischen Person in meinen Augen gemausert, den ich bin alles andere als so, grüße immer jeden den ich auch nur entfernt kenne, und jemanden auf der Straße zu ignorieren liegt mir fremd....
.....deine Provokation auf der 2 oder 3 Seite dieses Threads hat auch nicht viel dazu beigetragen meine Meinung zu verbessern, ich weiss nur das ich mich stehts korrekt verhalten habe gegenüber dir.....

...soviel dazu...


----------



## OLB Phil (21. November 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ne, das wäre mir ne Nummer zu Krass, Dead reicht mir aus.
> 
> der Phil eh er größte Hater in ganz Bayreuth
> 
> ...



Also wie kommst du zu der annahme?

Ausserdem wenn du mal bissi nach hinten liest hab ich immer zum gemeinsamen fahren aufgerufen!
liegt meiner meinung nach also eher ein persönliche problem deinerseits mit mir vor.
du kennst mich nich also piss mich nich an.
dachte du fährst gern im wald also warum willst du nich mir mir?


----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2006)

siehe oben


----------



## OLB Phil (21. November 2006)

@ Deco

na gut dann is das ein missverständniss, dachte eher du ignorierst / übersiehst mich. bist auch da und dort einfach vorbeigefahren erklärt sich mir aber jetzt.
(wenn eugen dabei is liegt das daren das eugen und ich wohl von natur aus nich miteinander können / kein konkreter grund)

wenn ich nich jeden auf der straße seh is das leider normal bei mir. bin da einfach bissi blind (bei jedem)

wenn ich provoziert hab möcht ich wissen was ihr da unter euch (du pater körner) tut. dachte die ironie war zu lesen aber naja.....

egal dann is das wenigstens geklärt.


----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2006)

Als Provokation hab ich das gesehen durch die ganze vorgeschichte, also Stand Alone Kommentar hätte ich es anders aufgefasst, und ignoriert hab ich dich erst nachdem das alles war, aber wenn es nicht beabsichtigt war will ich nicht drauf rumreiten und es wird schon so passen, also dann streich einfach mal das Phil und Hater aus meinem Post weiter oben.... 

Nix für ungut....


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. November 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ne, das wäre mir ne Nummer zu Krass, Dead reicht mir aus.
> 
> 
> Mal im ernst, wo soll bitte sowas wie zusammenhalt entstehen?
> ...




neeee! ich hab nur kein passendes fahrrad! oder kann mir keins leisten!


----------



## decolocsta (22. November 2006)

Na das ist doch schon mal was,
vllt. kommt man ja doch noch auf eine Verständigungsebene, denke du wärst gut auf nem Freerider aufgehoben und würdest rein Skilltechnisch alle in den Schatten stellen, viele kommen vom BMX/Street wie auch immer zum Slopestyle oder Big Mountain Biking.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (22. November 2006)

naja ich würde glaub ich einfach nur stumpf droppen, droppen, droppen..so hoch und weit es geht...das find ich viel cooler als son total schlecht gedrehten 360 gerade noch so gelandet
bender war halt doch ein pionier für mich und mein fahren..ja irgendwann bin ich bestimmt wieder auf stollenreifen unterwegs
und phil wollte mir doch mal seinen alten freerider leihen (Oder ncith phil??)


----------



## decolocsta (22. November 2006)

Lol, das Ding würde dir nicht lange standhalten denk ich...... 
Und droppen, droppen, droppen ist doch auch nicht schlecht, gehört auch was dazu...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (22. November 2006)

Na, dann haben wir uns ja alle lieb !


----------



## decolocsta (22. November 2006)

Denkste? 

Wenns so wäre/ist finde/fände ich das schon ganz korrekt...


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. November 2006)

Endlich mal ruhe im Karton


----------



## decolocsta (22. November 2006)

Wer bist du den?


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. November 2006)

eine bikerseele aus Pegnitz


----------



## decolocsta (22. November 2006)

Ach ja, ok...


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. November 2006)

ich verfolge eure unruhen hier schon lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (22. November 2006)

Und was sagt dir das jetzt so?
Das du nie nach Bayreuth willst?


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. November 2006)

ne das wir uns alle chillen sollten


----------



## decolocsta (22. November 2006)

Drogen sind doch schlecht, oder in dem Fall weniger?


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. November 2006)

ich verbinde mit chillen keine drogen für mich bedeutet chillen nett zu sein


----------



## decolocsta (22. November 2006)

Für mich bekifft, aber das ist doch auch was chilliges, oder nicht?


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. November 2006)

nach dem ich minderjährig bin will ich das nicht testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (22. November 2006)

hoffe du erkennst die Ironie.... 

Klar, nicht anfangen, war nur Spaß, wir sind alle chillig, ride on....


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. November 2006)

Sachen gibts die sollte es nicht geben


----------



## Pater Paranoia (22. November 2006)




----------



## decolocsta (22. November 2006)

Lol, Pater, gut getroffen, der kleine sieht echt fast so aus wie du....


----------



## Reitermaniac (23. November 2006)

hmm ja haupt und real ne


----------



## decolocsta (23. November 2006)




----------



## Reitermaniac (23. November 2006)

welche musik hört ihr denn so?


----------



## decolocsta (23. November 2006)

Lol, Skinheadpunk....du?


----------



## Reitermaniac (23. November 2006)

naja blackmetal und deathmetal weist schon 666


----------



## decolocsta (23. November 2006)

Wieso frägst du das?
Bin eig. immer gern für Smaltalk zu haben, aber die Frage passt hier nicht so rein.....

Ich höre:

Böhse Onkelz
Frei.Wild
Troopers
Pöbel & Gesocks
Rammstein
Berliner Weisse
Krawalbrüder
Verlorene Jungs
Rise Against
Blood for Blood
Neara
Soilwork
Bullet for my Valentine

usw.

Was willste noch wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (23. November 2006)

naja war nur mal so neben beiw egend einem bild der stern da  der komtm mir nur bekannt vor


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. November 2006)

hahaa krawallbrüder 
das passt zu dir deco

für immer proll möcht ich sein für immer proll

haha
aber unbestritten ein super lied!


----------



## decolocsta (23. November 2006)

Die fettigen Haare, lange nicht gewaschen....lalalalala


Ich sehe, ein kenner...


----------



## Reitermaniac (26. November 2006)

hmm


----------



## decolocsta (26. November 2006)

ein sehr aussagekräftiges Posting...


----------



## Reitermaniac (26. November 2006)

scho sonst is ja nix los hier


----------



## decolocsta (26. November 2006)

Dann mach halt ma ne Ansage...


----------



## Reitermaniac (26. November 2006)

We life to ride the bike of Doom
so


----------



## decolocsta (26. November 2006)

hm, lass dir mal was besseres einfallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (27. November 2006)

wo in bayreuth fahrt ihr denn imma?


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2006)

Im Garten, oder ma vor die Eisdiele, usw....du?


----------



## Reitermaniac (27. November 2006)

naja hmm mitm downhiller im garten ich weis nich


----------



## Reitermaniac (27. November 2006)

ich fahr meistens den kleinen kulm bei pegnitz


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2006)

Süß....wir haben auch nen Kulm, war aber noch net oben...


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2006)

Hm, Tech Talk und so....wenn keiner macht dann tu ich halt, so hier mein geiler Fender aus nem alten Schlauch.....*aufdiekniemiteuch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (27. November 2006)

NICE


----------



## SahnebrotRider (5. Dezember 2006)

"Was hast du für einen Dämpfer?"
"Ähm ... BOMBER!"


----------



## decolocsta (5. Dezember 2006)

Bomber?

Einen DT Swiss HVR 200.....nlecka teilschen...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (5. Dezember 2006)

Nee. Das hat mir der +/-Peter gestern erzählt. CheesyRider, olé!


----------



## decolocsta (5. Dezember 2006)

loooooooool, jetzt check ichs, die Story vom Holzhacker Kid


----------



## SahnebrotRider (5. Dezember 2006)

Toller Hecht, wa?


----------



## decolocsta (5. Dezember 2006)

Aber sowas von, wennste mal dein Heavy Monster Killer Freerider zum Hardtail mit Starrer Gabel umbauen willst zum Streeten, er kann dir dabei sicher helfen...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (5. Dezember 2006)

Habe leider keinen Heavy Monster Killer Freerider. Hm. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## decolocsta (5. Dezember 2006)

Aber vllt. kennt er ja auch nen Trick um aus deiner Starr Moppe viel FW rauszukitzeln.....


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Dezember 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Aber vllt. kennt er ja auch nen Trick um aus deiner Starr Moppe viel FW rauszukitzeln.....



Glaube ich nicht, jedoch kann er Federelemente aus Käse herstellen, oder deine Reifen mit Käse-Sahne Soße ausfüllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. Dezember 2006)

Mhhh ... Sahne.


----------



## decolocsta (8. Dezember 2006)

Rülps in die Runde...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Dezember 2006)

Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass ein direkter Zusammenhang mit dem Ruhestand von Jo Friedlein und der wachsenden Zahl der Streetbiker besteht ?


----------



## decolocsta (11. Dezember 2006)

Was?
komm geh spielen....
du fährst doch gar kein Bike, was willste dann in dem Forum...?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Dezember 2006)

Doch natürlich.


----------



## decolocsta (11. Dezember 2006)

Dachte die Moppe ist Tot...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Dezember 2006)

Nö. Hab doch vor ca. 3 Wochen geschrieben, sie läuft wieder.


----------



## decolocsta (11. Dezember 2006)

Fahren seh ich dich trotzdem nicht damit....


----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich seh dich auch nie fahren...liegt wohl an verschiedenen Spots.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (11. Dezember 2006)

Wo sind den deine so? und was geht da?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Dezember 2006)

meine ? Momentan recht häufig Skatepark, damit meine shice-Technik auf dickem Federweg endlich mal besser wird (wirkt auch schon etwas). Ausserdem muss man danch das Rad nich wieder entschlammen.
sonst meistens Seulbitz/eremitage oder seltener hohe Warte (weniger Richtung Theta, eher nur die Vorderseite)


----------



## decolocsta (11. Dezember 2006)

Was geht in der Eri so?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Dezember 2006)

Net viel, hauptächlich hoch und runter für die Kondition. Wäre n CC-Bike angebrachter.


----------



## decolocsta (11. Dezember 2006)

Dann fahr halt mal ne Tour mit.....


----------



## SahnebrotRider (12. Dezember 2006)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:


> ... Momentan recht häufig Skatepark, damit meine shice-Technik auf dickem Federweg endlich mal besser wird ...


 
Welcher Skatepark soll das sein? Bestimmt einer, den ich noch nicht kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. Dezember 2006)

Bestimmt.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Lol, finde es auch lustig sich nen 20 Kilo Downhiller mit 20cm am Arsch aufzubauen um dann am Skatepark zu "rocken"

Wenn ich Skills aufbauen will kauf ich mir nen HT, mit dem dicken Bike wird das nichts mein freund....


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. Dezember 2006)

man kann mit jedem fahrrad schön fahren


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Ja, und mit nem DH Radstand und Lenkwinkel plus 50% Sag im Skatepark rocken das zeigst du mir....


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Das hier ist schon das höchste der Gefühle was man mit so einer Kiste im Street oder Skatepark Bereich anstellen kannst:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1qYCIHSJ8M


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

meiner meinug nach gehört ein downhiller in die wildniss in wald auf die berge oder sonst wo hin aber nich in ne city oder so wobei das mit den treppen im video geil is aber nen downhiller hat so ne art Wildniss in sich und das ding gehört auch ins gelände


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. Dezember 2006)

Es geht schon. Normal fahre ich auch Berge, aber so ist es auch ganz nett.
Macht Spass.
Es kommt zwar nicht das hammer-Ergebniss bei rum, aber lustig ists allemal.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Lol, der Reitermaniac mal wieder, das Zitat: "nen downhiller hat so ne art Wildniss in sich" lass ich mir über die Tür Meiseln.....


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Na dann erzähl mal Pater, was haste den schon im Park gelernt?


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

is doch so meiner meinung nach steckt in so nem bike power und is doch as gleiche wie bei nem porsche oder ferrarie da sieht man doch auch das die autos freche und ungebändigte bister sin so is es bikes auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Looooooooooool, der Tag war echt ********, jetz kann ich wieder lachen, danke Maniac.......

....aber allein das Bike macht noch lange keinen guten oder extremen Fahrer aus, viele denke die kaufen mit dem Bike auch die Skills.....kool ich hab jetzt ein Demo 9 jetzt kann ich 10 Meter Droppen, oder hehe, ich hab mir nen dicken Streeter mit Stahlrahmen gekauft und bin automatisch ein 2. Chase, so läuft der Hase auch nicht, leider denken viele so.


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

ja schon klar jeder fängt klein an und das es so viele gibt die sich für die pros halten hmm naja kann man nich helfen


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. Dezember 2006)

Gelernt ? Tailwhips und Barspins (man beacht, mit einer Boxxer !!).

Sonst nix, abgesehen davon, dass mein Gefühl für Sprünge und son Quatsch besser geworden ist, und es einfach Spaß macht.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Barspin mit einer Doppelbrücke?
Das will ich sehen, schenk dir dann auch meine Bikes und bin dein Diener bis in den Tot....


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

mir ist aufgefallen das es in letzter zeit viele leute gibt die sich dicke downhiller oder freerider kaufen und dann cross country fahren das man wirklich keinen kiselstein mehr spührt


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. Dezember 2006)

Soso. Aufs Schafott mit denen !


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

naja ich finds halt nur irgendwie schwachsinnig aber wers so will


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

@Maniac?

So wie der Pater?


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

hmm naja mehr oder weniger aber wenns ihm spaß macht soll er das doch tun 
z.b. mein biolehrer fährt ein cannondale judge und gurt so auf der ebene rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. Dezember 2006)

Welcher Pater ?


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

du!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. Dezember 2006)

Kann nicht sein !


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Doch.....ganz ganz sicher CC mit Barspinnen en masse


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

is ne 888mazochi besser als ne boxxer?


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

es gibt 30 versch. 888
und versch. Boxxer, etwas genauer.....und Pater sei ruhig, du hast null Peil von Boxxern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2006)

Oh.....wollte garnichts schreiben, hab nur laut gedacht. 

G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

naja war nur so ne profilaktische frage in die runde da ich mir mal überlegt hab mir eine der beiden anzuschaffen aber bin im mom mit meine pike noch zufrieden


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

In dein Bike gehört keine der beiden Gaben....


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiss genau, dass Axel Schulz schlecht geboxt hat. Menno !


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

hmm und ne andere?


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Also Pike ist schon richtig fein, wenns was mit mehr FW. sein soll dann max. ne Lyrik mit 160mm aber mit mehr fikkst du deine Geo, des weiteren sind Doppelbrückengabeln nicht zugelassen für deinen Rahmen....


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

hmm echt da gibts ne zulassung? wusst ich garnet aber danke für die hilfe


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

was heist zulassung, die Beanspruchung ist halt anders und der Hersteller muss ne Freigabe dafür erteilen, was bei deinem nicht der Fall ist....


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2006)

Lyrik oder Fox würden da eher passen, wenn du mehr Federweg willst 

G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

aso ja ok hmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

naja ok da komm ich mit meiner pike shcon weit genug nur mein dämpfer hinten weis nich


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Da kannste a nix längeres reinmachen, höchstens was besseres, aber mein Tip, kauf dir einen anderen Rahmen, aber nicht so einen Schrott wie der Pater hat...


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

mir gehts nicht um die länge eher um die qualitität des dämpfers und vllt kauf ich mir in 5 jahren eh neues bike oder früher mals chauen


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Was haste jetzt für einen?
Welche Einbaulänge?


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

einbaulänge 200mm und is nen x-fusion irgendwas rpv


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

x fusion O2-Rpv  quasi das billigste vom billigsten


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Lol, ausbauen und wegschmeissen 

Wenn Luft:

Pearl
HVR
DHX 5.0

Wenn Coil:

DHX 5.0
Swinger 4 way 

oder so


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

was ist bei den coils am preis günstigsten und rockt trotzdem?


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

weil mit 15 und 25 im monat taschengeld is das naja wie soll ich sagen ne kleine hürde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Der Swinger, oder schau mal im Bikemarkt nach einem Vanilla, ist IMHO einer der besten Stahlfederdämpfer und sehr günstig zu haben


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=32757&sort=1&cat=19&page=1
würde der gehen?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. Dezember 2006)

Mein Schrott macht Spaß und hat mir viele vergnügliche Stunde beschehrt.
Darauf kommts an.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Der ist halt nur 190mm lang, du brauchst denk ich einen mit 200mm, oder?
aber an sich wäre der goil


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

hab nach gemessen also von buchse mitelpunkt zu buchsemittelpunkt sins 190mm


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2006)

Ja, dann wäre der optimal, wenn er reinpaßt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

haben sagen die schwaben 
1 hab ich nichw irklcih geld auf der hohen kante
2 werden meine erzihungsbrechtigten auch eltern gennant nich sehr erfreut sein
3 an sich scho ne geile sache


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Sag deinen Eltern es sich schon Leute an Explodierenden Luftdämpfern gestorben, war in Stern TV und das die sagen man sollte auf Stahlfederdämpfer umrüsten, dann zahlen die dir den schei$$ ggf.


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

haken and der sach mein dad kennt meinen händler persönlich as erste wird sein das er dort anruft...


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Ne Pater, darauf kommts net an, du hast keine Ahnung was Spaß bedeutet, man weiß erst was gut ist oder besser wenn man einen vergleich hat, den hast du nisch....
Dein Fahrwerk hat null komma null Setuo bekommen, deine Argumentierung usw. waren Schrott, komm vorbei und ich stell dir das gescheit ein, und mach mal die CC Reifen runter usw. evtl. kannst du dann mal mitreden 
Und sag jetzt bitte nicht wieder das dein Rebound so langsam passt, sonst muss ich lachen....nix für ungut....


----------



## Flo-Designs (12. Dezember 2006)

@Pater:

Jo Flo! Also ich hab das hier mal so mitverfolgt und wenn du willst, dann gehen wir halt mal zusammen fahren wenn ich über Weihnachten und Sylvester in BT bin, dann zeigst du mir auch bitte mal, wie man einen Barspin macht, würde dann auch mit meinem M3 mitkommen. Will sehen wie man mit einer Shiver DC einen Barspinn macht!

Ne, Flo mal im Ernst, bist du dir sicher, dass du den Unterschied zwischen einer Doppelbrückengabel und einer Single Crown Gabel erkennen kannst? Weil meiner Meinung nach funktioniert das mit einer BoXXer Race 03 nicht, es sei denn du kürzt in der Luft schnell die Standrohre und machst dann einen Barspinn... aber naja....

gruß flo


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2006)

Denke eher er meint einen X-Bar, aber dafür muss ich net auf den Skateplatz, aber finde den Vorschlag gut den Pater mal mitzunehmen....


----------



## Flo-Designs (12. Dezember 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Denke eher er meint einen X-Bar, aber dafür muss ich net auf den Skateplatz, aber finde den Vorschlag gut den Pater mal mitzunehmen....



Jo Sascha gute Idee! Hätt schon bock drauf wenn der Flo mal mit uns Riden gehen würde!

@Pater: Also Flo, ich ruf dich dann mal an wenn ich dabeim bin und dann gehts auf die Böcke und ab zum DHillen!

Mfg

flo


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. Dezember 2006)

Flo, ehrlich: Glaubst du
1. nicht, dass ich zwischen nem Crossbar und nem Barspinn unterscheiden kann ?
2. ehrlich, wenn ich als zweiten Trick den Tailwhip nenne, das Ganze ernst gemeint ist ?
3. Dass ich nicht zwischen DC und SC unterscheiden kann ?

Aber auf fahren hab ich immer Bock. Meld dich einfach.


----------



## decolocsta (13. Dezember 2006)

Aber wie soll ein Barspinn funzen mit DC?

Ich auf jedenfall würde dich gerne dabei haben.


----------



## Flo-Designs (13. Dezember 2006)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:


> Flo, ehrlich: Glaubst du
> 1. nicht, dass ich zwischen nem Crossbar und nem Barspinn unterscheiden kann ?
> 2. ehrlich, wenn ich als zweiten Trick den Tailwhip nenne, das Ganze ernst gemeint ist ?
> 3. Dass ich nicht zwischen DC und SC unterscheiden kann ?
> ...



...also Flo, dann frage ich mich aber schon, warum du dann sowas hier postest? Natürlich weiß ich dass du weißt was der unterschied zwischen einem Barspinn und einem Crossbar ist, nur ehrlich gesagt hat sich das in den letztrigen Posts ganz anders angehört.

Naja, wenn du schreibst mit ner BoXXer einen Barspinn gemacht zu haben, dann fragt man sich so nebenbei ob du weißt was DC und SC bedeutet und dass ein Basrpinn mit einer DC (BoXXer) nicht möglich ist. Das weißt du auch Flo, nur ich versteh nicht warum du dann hier sowas schreibst und warum mit dem CMP im Streetpark?

naja alles egal, wir fahren mal zusammen!

Also bis die Tage

cu

flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (13. Dezember 2006)

mit gewalt geht alles


----------



## OLB Phil (13. Dezember 2006)

TRIPPLEXUPSPINESPINTODESASTERMDBNESSDYNASWORDSWINGPINDOUBLEPITCHUP!

Sag ich nur! 
Zeig ich euch wenn ihr mich mitnehmet!

Oder vielleicht auch an Xupbackfliptoneckbrocken 

etz im ernst:
gibts wohl an BT-X-mas-reunionride?
WANN WO WIE
Währ doch mal was!
Darf ich auch kommen?
Muss ich mein Bike vorher putzen?


----------



## decolocsta (13. Dezember 2006)

Also ich und Peter sind bis jetzt fast jeden Tag gefahren, und unsere Bikes werden täglich schwerer, durch Naturbeton.... 
Saubere Bikes werden verachtet...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (13. Dezember 2006)

Och Flo, Ironie erklären ?
Wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass ich im Skatepark NIX trickmäßig gelernt hab. 
Nur n bisschen rumgepusht und normal (und manchmal auch Crossbar) gesprungen, und, manchmal, mich in der Luft etwas gedreht habe (erste Erfolge zu verzeichen, dient aber nicht dem Erlernen eines 180, sodern nur der Kurskorrektur im Flug bei schrägen Landungen -> Technik halt)

Aber X-Mas-Reunion fände ich witzig. Da könnten wir entweder alte Urteile abbauen oder ganz neue dazulernen. Auf jeden Fall eine nette Chance.


----------



## decolocsta (13. Dezember 2006)

Yeah, neue aufbauen hört sich gut an, wenn du nicht hinschaust stell ich dir den Dämpfer ein....


----------



## Pater Paranoia (13. Dezember 2006)

Warum ? Der is deutlich schneller als früher. Man würde fast sagen "normal".


----------



## decolocsta (13. Dezember 2006)

Richtig, fast..... 

Haste mal an richtige Reifen gedacht?
Mit den Contis kannste net mal anständig zur Eisdiele vorfahren...

Entweder einen Satz Highroller VR:42a HR60a
oder wenns leichter sein soll die guten alten Bettys.
CC Reifen haben nix an nem DHler verloren.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (13. Dezember 2006)

Will ja Bettys, aber die Kasse stimmt nicht.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (14. Dezember 2006)

Habe einen Satz faltbare Tiogas (Factory DH 2,3) zu verkaufen. Ganz super und spottbillig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (14. Dezember 2006)

Sind doch auch was, aber für die Eisdiele fast nen Tick zu schmal!?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (14. Dezember 2006)

Bin interessiert.


----------



## decolocsta (14. Dezember 2006)

Hätte nen Satz abgefahrener Bettys, für einen 10er gehören sie dir...


----------



## Flo-Designs (14. Dezember 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Hätte nen Satz abgefahrener Bettys, für einen 10er gehören sie dir...



Und ich hätte nen Satz Maxxis daheim rumliegen Minion front und High Roller rear! 60a hinten und 42a vorne glaub ich, bin mir da grad nicht sicher, müsste mal nachschauen! Der Minion ist noch top, der High Roller ist schon ein bisschen abgefahren.

gruß
flo


----------



## SahnebrotRider (14. Dezember 2006)

Pff ... keiner dieser Reifen kann den Tiogas das Wasser reichen!


----------



## decolocsta (14. Dezember 2006)

Stimmt, bei keinen besteht die gafahr der Durchschläge und unkontrollieren abrutschen so, da würde der Nervenkitzel fehlen.

Aber ne, ich verkauf dem Pater meine Reifen nicht, der Flo auch net, Oigen war als erstes da und punkt.....
ausserdem nutzt der Pater ja nicht mal das Potential von Baumarkreifen aus, von daher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (14. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt rede doch mal nicht meine schönen Reifen madig. Die sind spizte! Weiß nicht, warum du damit so negative Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Fand sie immer sehr gut.


----------



## Reitermaniac (14. Dezember 2006)

mein tipp: BEttys sin en feine sache und macht auch spaß die zu fahren also bettys holen kosten doch ncih die welt..


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. Dezember 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Aber wie soll ein Barspinn funzen mit DC?



aber wie soll ein Barspin denn ohne M3 funzen?



Flo-Designs schrieb:


> ...würde dann auch mit meinem M3 mitkommen. Will sehen wie man mit einer Shiver DC einen Barspinn macht!...


----------



## decolocsta (20. Dezember 2006)

So, Thread wiederbeleb........

Um nicht ganz so OT zu schreiben, hier was zum Thema:

Hier kann mir warsch. eh keiner helfen, aber kennt wer einen Tauglichen DH Reifen zwischen 1000 und 1200 Gramm?
Bin für Vorschläge offen....


----------



## Reitermaniac (20. Dezember 2006)

was wiegt betty  hmm maxxis mal schauen


----------



## decolocsta (20. Dezember 2006)

Betty wiegt 950 Gramm oder so, ist aber alles nur kein DH Reifen...


----------



## Reitermaniac (20. Dezember 2006)

hätte ja sien können


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Dezember 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> So, Thread wiederbeleb........
> 
> Um nicht ganz so OT zu schreiben, hier was zum Thema:
> 
> ...



mhm also der minion von maxxis dürfte so bei 1200 liegen. 

der high roller ist glaub ich noch etwas schwerer.

der al mighty funktioniert auch ganz gut, wenn er auf der felge bleibt  

big betty ist ziemlich leicht aber doch nur etwas beschränkt für dh tauglich.


----------



## decolocsta (20. Dezember 2006)

Minion ist eig. meines erachtens wenig Regen und Matchtauglich, was für mich sehr wichtig ist.
Der Higroller ist schwerer, so um die 1350 oder sogar noch mehr, wäre aber die erste Wahl mit.
Der Al Mighty ist schwerer und macht mir sorgen wegen evtl. unkontrolieren abrutschens.

Hab im Moment den DH16 von Michelin drauf, der ist was Gripp angeht unschlagbar, jedoch Sau schwer, und ich möchte meinem Bike ein paar Gramm von der Schwarte schneiden, und darum überlege ich den Michelin gegen einen leichteren Reifen zu tauschen und mir den DH16 aufzuheben für deftigere Trails kommende Sassion im Park oder so, will mir aber deswegen keinen leicht Reifen drauf machen, soll immernoch voll DH tauglich sein.

Eine überlegung wäre der Muddy Marry, hat jemand Erfahrungen und/oder Gewichtsangaben?

Danke


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2006)

Minion und High Roller sind ca. gleichschwer.
Die haben eine extreme Gewichtsunterschiedsspanne.
Manchmal ist der eine schwerer und manchmal der andere, manchmal der weichere manchmal der härtere.

Hab zum Vergleich gerade extra mal ein paar gewogen.
Alle Angaben sind von unabgefahrenen fast so gut wie neuen Reifen.

Alles 2.5er
HR 40a 1190g und einmal 1230g
HR 60a 1190g und einmal 1220g
Minion vorne 42a 1210g
Minion hinten 60a 1170g

Und
Schwalbe AM ORC 2.3 1220g und einmal 1240g 


G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (20. Dezember 2006)

Das ist blöd, soll bei den Bettys auch extrem sein, 
jedoch interessiert mich da jedes Gramm, weil die auf
dem Tourer drauf sind.
Aber die kommen heute eh runter und werden durch Alberts
ersetzt, damit bekomm ich die Kiste unter 15 Kilo, hatte keinen
Bock mir neue Bettys zu bestellen die dann schwerer sind, womöglich
über 1 kilo, da ja angeblich die "neueren" ne dickere Karkasse bekommen
haben.


PS: freut mich das in diesem Thread mal ein richtiger Tech Talk zustande
kommt und die Noobs einfach mal die Fresse halten.....


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2006)

Oh ja bei den BB´s ist des richtig extrem.
Hab ich jetzt ja zur Winterzeit (bei ohne Eis) auch wieder drauf.
Da haben meine 3 schon 70g variiert 

G.


----------



## decolocsta (20. Dezember 2006)

soll sogar fäll gegeben haben mit an die 100g


----------



## Reitermaniac (28. Dezember 2006)

was kostet nen satz big bettys?


----------



## Reitermaniac (28. Januar 2007)

tote hose hier? alle problemlos glücklich? anscheinend scho


----------



## decolocsta (28. Januar 2007)

Ja, oder alles Gays.......


----------



## Reitermaniac (29. Januar 2007)

sag ma deco wieso muss das schöne big hit dran glauben?


----------



## decolocsta (29. Januar 2007)

Weil ich jetz ein nicht minder schönes Bike hab, das jedoch etwas Sinnvoller ist, das Biggi war ne Nummer zu derb, also es war sehr anstrengend damit zu fahren wegen der geo


----------



## Reitermaniac (29. Januar 2007)

aso und welches bike darf sich nun freuen von dir beritten zu werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (29. Januar 2007)

Hab leider noch kein Bild am Start und im Netz auf die Schnelle nur das gefunden:


----------



## Reitermaniac (29. Januar 2007)

könnte man anfangen zu sabbern


----------



## decolocsta (30. Januar 2007)

fast 

Ne, das Teil ist echt Spaß pur, muss nur noch einiges an mich anpassen, anderen Lenker, andere Bremsen, andere Reifen usw.
ansonsten ein Traum...


----------



## Chickenfeed (31. Januar 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> PS: freut mich das in diesem Thread mal ein richtiger Tech Talk zustande
> kommt und die Noobs einfach mal die Fresse halten.....




Ich möchte nochmal ausdrücklich betonen, dass dieser Thread eigentlich nur als kurze (aufgrund des Titelnamens) Belustigung über die Bayreuther Mtb-"Szene" gedacht war.
Schön jedoch, dass ihr so viel Spaß daran habt.


----------



## decolocsta (31. Januar 2007)

Lool, du und dein untergebener habts immernoch nicht geschnallt das mir das seit dem ersten Post klar ist, es ist mir jedoch schei$$ egal, aber trotzdem nett das du das nochmal extra betonst damit auch ja jeder deinen Bad Boy Move checkt....


----------



## Reitermaniac (31. Januar 2007)

und die gabel lässte gleich ode rbaust da ne andere rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (31. Januar 2007)

Die Gabel war einer der Hauptgründe das Ding zu kaufen, fahr doch voll auf die Travis ab....


----------



## Reitermaniac (31. Januar 2007)

im wahrsten sinn fahren


----------



## Reitermaniac (31. Januar 2007)

und wann kann man dich damit rum flitzen sehen?


----------



## decolocsta (31. Januar 2007)

Lol ja, 
wann kommt dein ERT weg?
Ein Kumpl von mir hat seins verscheuert und jetz ist ein Commencal Supreme gekauft, das Ghost war nicht so der bringer, eher ein CC Bike mit viel Federweg......


----------



## Reitermaniac (31. Januar 2007)

naja 1. bin ich noch schüler und hab das geld nich so locker sitzen 2. reicht es für mich noch 3. hat sich mei vater scho aufgeregt wie ich mir das gekauft hab aber in 2 jahren oder so kommt dann nen federweg monster


----------



## decolocsta (31. Januar 2007)

Lol, Fahrtechnik durch Federweg ersetzen und so 
ne schmarn, wird schon alles Tutti....


----------



## Reitermaniac (31. Januar 2007)

bin eben normalsterblich


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Februar 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> und wann kann man dich damit rum flitzen sehen?



er fährt doch gar nicht mit seinen fahrrädern!


----------



## decolocsta (1. Februar 2007)

Stimmt, genauso wie du nicht mit deiner alten bumst.....


----------



## Reitermaniac (1. Februar 2007)

so heute sind meine big betty  gekommen mal schauen wie das ert damit ausschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (1. Februar 2007)

Auf jeden ein geiler Reifen....


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Februar 2007)

ich habe festgestellt, dass die ganze bayreuther fahrrad"szene" schwul ist.


----------



## decolocsta (1. Februar 2007)

Du bist ja ziemlich schnell mit deiner Feststellung, 
schließe mich dir da aber vollkommen an, voll und ganz,
stehe da mehr als jeder andere hinter dir bei dieser Frage...

Jedoch weiß ich das du mich und meine Jungs da mit einschließt
darum sag ich aus trotz das die Kemnather Biker auch Gays sind


----------



## Reitermaniac (1. Februar 2007)

wie ma von reifen auf schwule kommt is mir rätselhaft


----------



## decolocsta (1. Februar 2007)

Fahr ne Runde durch Bayreuth, lehrn die Spakken hier kennen und teile unsere Meinung....


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Februar 2007)

wer "biker" sagt ist auch schwul


----------



## Reitermaniac (1. Februar 2007)

wer das nächste mal drauf achten wenn ich durch bayreuth fahr


----------



## decolocsta (1. Februar 2007)

Wer "" Zeichen vor und hinter das Wort Biker macht ist erst recht Schwul...


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

joa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2007)

@Maniac

bei Pegnitz oder Umkreis K.a. soll eine 25km lange Strecke sein mit teils krass Verblockten Stücken usw. weißt du da was drüber?
Wir wollten da demnächst mal hinfahren....


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

naja kenn nur den weg von pegnitz nach pottenstein und übern leo jobst weg hmm wenn du mir den namen sagen kannst wärs leichter würde dann sogar mitfahren falls ich zeit hab


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

hmm fällt mir sonst nix ein aber wie gesagt mit namen kann ich michd a erkundigen


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2007)

Sobald ich meinen Kumpl treffe der den Weg da kennt frag ich ihn nach dem Namen und sag ich dir bescheid,
wennste mitfahren willst bist du auf jedenfall Willkommen...


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

dann kann ich mal was von den großen lernen


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2007)

Am Ende warsch. wir von dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

hmm denk ich mal nich


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2007)

Lol, naja, das ist sag ich auch mal 2. Rangig, wir sind keine Chickenfeeds die sich das Maul fusselig lässtern wenn einer vom Level noch nicht soweit ist, bei uns gilt eher die Pilosophie "hauptsache die Räder drehen sich" und man ist in der Gemeinschaft unterwegs.....


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)




----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

wann also welches datum wäre das?


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2007)

K.a. wennst gut läuft in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

hoff einfahc mal nich nächste woche und die woche drauf auch nich


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2007)

lol, warüm?


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

nächste woche prktikum dann ferien skifahren in dolomiten  joa


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

hmm du ahst nich zu fälliger weise von 2006 ne 66er marzocchi für wenig geld rumgammeln?


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2007)

ne, ganz züfällig nicht, aber ggf. irgendwann bald ne Pike, aber damit bist du ja auch ausgerüstet 
Wenn du die 454 Dual Air hast denk an mich wenn du sie loswerden willst, sofern sie keine Makken hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

fahr die 409 mit stahlfedern ... siehst ja in 2-3 wochen


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2007)

ne, dann passts, hab die 429 wollte aber was leichteres.....


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

wo is unterschied zwischen 409/429/und die air?


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2007)

bei der 409 kann man das Poplock nur über Imbus verstellen
bei der 429 über ein Verstellrad
die 454 gibts in 3 Versionen einmal eine die Identisch ist mit der 429 jedoch mit Aluschaft, einmal mit einer Luftkammer und einmal komplett Luft


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

aso naja deswegen war mein bike mehr oder weniger billig


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2007)

Ja, aber die 409 ist an sich net schlechter, und das Pop Lock kann man sich auch in den Popo Locken....


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

joa  naja weis nich was kann ma von meinem dämpfe rhalten x-fusion air der ganz billige


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2007)

Nicht so viel, aber ansich funzt er ja ganz gut.....


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

joa naja mich würde auch mal so ne richtige wuchtbrumme reizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2007)

Lol,
dann wäre das Big Hit perfekt gewesen, das kann man denk ich wuchtbrumme nennen, macht schon Spaß mit einem Federwegsmonster irgendwo runterzupflügen, das Fahrwerk (sofern gut abgestimmt) macht alles platt, jedoch hat ein Strafferes Fahrwerk auch seinen Reiz, jetz mit dem Big Air muss man durchaus seinen Fahrstil anpassen, aber hat auch 170mm am Heck, jedoch sind die sehr schwer zu entlocken, das Heck ist eher wie bei einem Hardtail und macht erst bei groben schlägen auf, die Gabel jedoch Bügelt so heftig das es kein Spaß mehr ist, echt ne Ecke Krasser als die Boxxer....*träum*
Aber in dein Bike würd ich kein Geld investieren, schau das du es verkaufst und dir was anderes holst, jedoch wirst du den Rahmen nur schwer los denk ich.
Mein Kumpl hat vor kurzem sein verkauft und hat jetz ein Commencial Supreme aka Mini Dh, richtig schick....

Das schlimme am Ghost ERT finde ich ist die Geometrie, ist halt voll CC lastig...


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

naja im ruam pegnitz hast ncih wirklich DH strecken und so komm ich auch mit dme bike hin aber ich will auch mal am oko 4 meter in der luftstehen  und es mal richtig krachen lassen naja mein dad bringt mich um wenn ich nächstes jahr wieder neuen rahmen will  auserdem bin cih net so flüssig....


----------



## Peace|maker (7. Februar 2007)

Diese überlegungen kenne ich irgher *G*


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2007)

Hilfe, ein Würzburger, Männer, an die Waffen wir haben einen Eindringling...


----------



## Reitermaniac (8. Februar 2007)




----------



## Reitermaniac (8. Februar 2007)

hab meine keule scho bereit (IKKO FRISCH)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (1. Mai 2007)

*wiederbeleb*  man hier is nix los


----------



## decolocsta (1. Mai 2007)

Warum auch, Bayreuth alles Technik Noobs ausser ich und pHONe und wir können auch Life miteinander reden.....


----------



## Reitermaniac (1. Mai 2007)

hast wohl recht  ach ja war etzt mal in den läden wo du meintest hensel und kretel hatten die helme  icehouse hatte nix da und multicycling war zu ..


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. Mai 2007)

hehe, thx BRO!   
Hab meinen Helm auch vom Hensel und Kretel. Hab zwar nur den billigsten dort gekauft, der noch halbwegs nach was aussah und nicht pink war aber die haben wenigstens ne gute Auswahl, sodass man mal wirklich anprobieren kann und schauen, was so drin ist...

@Maniac:
Ich hab gehört ihr sollt super heiße Trails in Pegnitz haben, die sollen sogar wortwörtlich brennen. Vielleicht schaffs ich ja auch noch dieses Jahr mal da hin, dann müssten wir dich fast mal vorher kontaktieren und aufsammeln, zwecks kennen lernen und so


----------



## Reitermaniac (2. Mai 2007)

ja die trails brennen wirklich ..... nur dnan is immer gleichd er ganze wald am fackeln das is nich so toll aber zum glück gibts ja die feierwehr   ne könnt euch shco mal bissl die trails zeigen


----------



## Reitermaniac (14. Februar 2008)

alles tot?


----------



## Asator (14. März 2008)

alles tot


----------



## Reitermaniac (15. März 2008)

mause tot


----------



## decolocsta (15. März 2008)

t o



t


----------



## Asator (15. März 2008)

wie nennt isch das spielchen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (15. März 2008)

Bayreuth suck Big Time, nennt es sich 

Bist auch aus dem Club? also Bayreuther?


----------



## Reitermaniac (16. März 2008)

kommt aus meinem raum pegnitz ne chris


----------



## Asator (17. März 2008)

fraale...


----------



## decolocsta (17. März 2008)

wie schauts eig. aus in Pegnitz, euch matschig?

Kommt jemand die Woche am Leo Jobst weg vorbei, würde mich extrem interessieren wie dort im moment die Bodenverhältnisse sind....


----------



## Reitermaniac (18. März 2008)

ich wohn fast dort bekomm am mittwoch mein bike wieder könnten am donnerstag fahren vom pegnitzer bahnhof aus

öm jo wies dort aussieht im grunde ganz ok schlappen mit grip und ne regenjacke wär vllt net falsch aber ansonsten gehts ab


mfg Reitermaniac


----------

